# RDX Gloves?



## MAGirl

Hi everyone. I am just starting out with Muay Thai and need a pair of gloves for bag and pad work. I'm in the market for some used quality brands (Twins, Fairtex etc.) but have just noticed RDX on Amazon and eBay. It looks a bit flashy and geared towards the UFC crowd and since it's so cheap I get the impression it's not a high standard of craftsmanship.

Does anyone have experience with this brand's gloves?


----------



## SanshouMatt

Yep, they pretty much suck, stitching went pretty quick on the gloves 2 guys had at my old standup class. Always invest in some decent gloves, they are there to protect your ands after all!

Marc always has good gear in!

http://www.mmafactory.co.uk/mma-gloves-8-c.asp


----------



## marc

Hi they will be fine for what you are doing, they are basic cheap gloves but will be up to the job. Buy cheap buy twice is a very true phrase but I've got no name basic bag mitts that I've had for years, I would spend a little bit more on a gi I've seen a few cheap gi's which are really poor quality and literally fall apart after a few months. Save for a koral manto or hayabusa gi and you won't need to buy another


----------



## marc

Ah the joy of forums you never get a straight answer haha


----------



## radicalfightshop

Ive looked at this brand, they do only seem to exist on ebay and amazon so probably an own brand for a business. Seems odd that they havent looked to wholesale to other retailers though.

As said above you pretty much get what you pay for with gloves and kit. Buy cheap, buy it twice is generally the moto.


----------



## MuayThai_Matt

I have some RDX 14oz boxing gloves and they are ok but the lining has ripped inside already and i only had them 3 weeks, they are a bit soft but will do you ok (i needed some quickly and didnt have enough cash in my paypal account, i will be purchasing some twins in the near future for sure) for MT i would highly recommend Twins, King or fairtex, all are top quality MT brand gloves and despite the price hike they should be pretty bombproof and last you for a while


----------



## marc

Ive just had a look over this thread again, why the hell was i giving GI advice when she is doing Muay thai ???? Must have been on crack that day


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

El Capitano more like El Chapo!


----------



## ewrayzor

on crack that day? You mean on that day, you had a day off crack! hahaha


----------



## adam

I am using RDX gloves for a long time & didn't have any problem with them. They are low cost, durable & long lasting.


----------

